
A Reddit user is donating 5057 BTC ( 86M USD ) to charities - _Marak_
https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/7jj0oa/im_donating_5057_btc_to_charitable_causes/
======
_Marak_
In case someone wants to flag the post, the link to the actual fund is:
[https://pineapplefund.org/](https://pineapplefund.org/)

They have a signed messaged with the funds and verified transactions already
sent including $1,000,000 going to the EFF.

------
focal
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15917598](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15917598)

